# Spikes in maturity



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Can anyone comment on their pup's spikes in maturity if they stood out? I distinctly remember a shift in my dog's personality at around 5 mos and I thought maybe he was sick or up to no good because his behavior really improved. Now at 11 mos, I see another change and I'm starting to wonder if he's sick or up to no good again! He's been so loving (he always is loving, but now even more so), his energy level indoors doesn't seem through the roof, and he just seems to be more focused and responsive. 

He and his buddies must be plotting a coup or something!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG I had to laugh when I read this (and then forward to my husband)! 

We just went through the same thing with Elroy. He will be 9 months next week and we realized some shift (or plot!) had taken place about 2 weeks ago. I can't really describe it other than it's more of an overall calmness that has allowed a better connection between the 3 of us. I also thought he was sick but after it lasted for a week or so I think we both thought that it was attributed to the training classes and how hard we've all been working at it, as well as keeping him on a consistent exercise schedule. He's more focused on us - all the time - not just when were training, the "bewitching 7 o'clock hour" has definitely taken a turn for the better and it's like he now knows when he's getting out of control or just did something he wasn't supposed to. Don't get me wrong, he'll still do one of his "catch me if you can" routines but when we walk over to him he lays down and looks at us with those "but I'm still a puppy" looks that you just have to laugh at (after you walk away of course  )

I'm eager to see if another change takes place at the 11 month mark! Thanks for posting!


Kate


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Riley's energy leveling a bit... she has what we like to call "crazy" times during the day and the rest of the time she is passed out. ???


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

My Lui is 11 months old, and he seems to only have 2 speeds as well. TURBO and OFF.

I know whenever I want to relax, i just need to take him for a good run, then he just passes out.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Right around 6 mos, I noticed the same thing - Sophie wasn't as crazy "flying" through the house chewing on everything in her way. I too thought she must be sick or something and watched her like a hawk to see any signs of discomfort. But no, she was just growing up, I guess! Definitely took us a while to get used to it. 

Another one was actually few months ago. Sophie started to do all commands really well without "testing" me. She still sometimes has moments of selective listening when out in the woods but can't even compare to 6 months ago! She's 1.5 now


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Both my boys have and are going through similar changes. Ozkar's last one was at about 10 months, where is physical and mental demeanour changed from puppy to DOG! He muscled up, filled out sideways with sinews and muscle everywhere. His attitude became more dominant and he also tried to exert his position in the pack. I soon made it clear where he is and the dominant behaviour has been eliminated. 

Astro has recently also become more energetic around the house and on walks. He has also started to turn from puppy to DOG! He's still more puppy than dog at the moment, but his physical decisiveness has increased, his confidence socially has increased, to the point where he gave a grumpy Huski a correction the other day. Something he wouldn't have done a month ago. 

Also, I have loved watching the physical changes as they grow. The funniest, is when one end grows faster than the other. I have seen both the boys in states where either their front legs, or their back legs, have had a growth spurt and are waaaaay longer than the others. It looks odd for a few weeks till the other end catches up


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I can't wait for Sam to act a little more responsible. Today, he tried to mark a tree but pooped on it instead ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> I can't wait for Sam to act a little more responsible. Today, he tried to mark a tree but pooped on it instead ;D


At least he still marked it!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has just passed the 5 month age, and yes, her behaviour seems to have really improved as if overnight, everything seems to have just "clicked" and started to sink in!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

HAHA, these posts are hilarious!

datacan- we need to create a funny marking stories thread!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D Really, I should snap a picture of him marking a tree. Sam lifts his leg 180 degrees and even that is not enough. If he could he would climb the tree sideways and pee from there.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

mine does the same thing! when he first began, he would barely lift. now, it looks like the danged fool is trying to hyper-extend. I tell him he's going to pull something!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Also, I have loved watching the physical changes as they grow. The funniest, is when one end grows faster than the other. I have seen both the boys in states where either their front legs, or their back legs, have had a growth spurt and are waaaaay longer than the others. It looks odd for a few weeks till the other end catches up


Sorry to bring up a very old thread, but I was realizing the other day that Riley's back legs are longer than her front legs! I think this must be a weird growth spurt. It looks so strange! Has anyone else experienced this??? (See pictures attached for what I am referring to.) When will she even out? She is 5 & 1/2 months today.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Her back legs look longer in the second pic Ashley, but is that because they're on higher ground?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

She's got drawrfism. I think you need to get that checked out.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this a better pic? The ground is pretty even in this shot. I think her front legs are starting to catch up... she was REALLY wonky-looking last week... lol! ;D


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

She's a very pretty V! 

If you look at the breed standard at the AKC site, the back legs are placed much farther out from under the body when stacking a dog, that's what handlers constantly do adjusting the back legs at shows. 

She's standing very differently in the picture (pausing, looking at something, ready to run at moment's notice). Perhaps that's where that impression comes from?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Threefsh, I know exactly what you are getting at, both my boys went through these stages where either the front or back legs grew faster and put the dog out of proportion. I too at first thought it was uneven ground that was making the impression, then thought it was that they were crouching their front shoulders slightly. But, at the end of the day, it was uneven growth and a few weeks later, it evened itself out. But yeah, it looks a little odd for a short period of time!


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

just like a jack rabbit!









if riley runs anything like penny does (hind legs coming forward on both sides of front legs) it might because she runs just like one too! or then again, maybe she's running like that because she's having the same uneven growth spurt... hmmm... which came first, the vizsla puppy running like a jackrabbit or having a growth spurt that made back legs like one....


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Laurita-looks like the pup is catching up with hind quarter-hope so-if not the V will always be running down hill and never tire out


----------

